# The cup candles 100% beeswas?



## Nicole (Jan 7, 2009)

It sounds like maybe your wick isn't large enough.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I also don't think your wick was big enough. My beeswax candles have a very high flame. What kind of candle did you make (i.e. pillar, votive, container)?


----------



## ChristianPoulsen (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.
I will try with larger whicks


----------

